# new russian tortoise enclosure



## albertaeb (Mar 10, 2011)

I just finished my russian tortoise inclosure. I only have one russian right now but have plenty of room for a couple of more. looking for some rescues. 
I plan on painting the outside of the cinderblocks white to match the house and plant some flowers in the tops of the cinder blocks to make it look nice. 
here are some pictures.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 10, 2011)

That is going to make a nice home for your redfoot when it is done I seen your other post where do you keep your sully? have any pic's?


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 10, 2011)

coreyc said:


> That is going to make a nice home for your redfoot when it is done I seen your other post where do you keep your sully? have any pic's?



here are pictures of the sullys pen. it will look better once summer gets here and everything is growing again. I also give them time to roam the yard when we are outside.
















this is my new rescue that I took in. I am looking for a home for him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi albertaeb:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?

You've made a really nice habitat for your Russian tortoise. He'll be very happy in there!


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi albertaeb:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?
> 
> You've made a really nice habitat for your Russian tortoise. He'll be very happy in there!



my name is Alberta and I live in florida


----------



## Missy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Alberta. I never thought I would be saying this but I love all your weeds, LOL  Do your Sulcatas try to push through the fence?


----------



## Paige Lewis (Mar 10, 2011)

Great enclosures, your torty friends are very lucky!


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 10, 2011)

Missy said:


> Hi Alberta. I never thought I would be saying this but I love all your weeds, LOL  Do your Sulcatas try to push through the fence?



hi, no they haven't tried to push through the fence. they will try to reach any weeds on the outside but thats it. the fence is hog pannels and is very strong. easy to move but once the grass and weeds start growing around it it becomes at one with the ground. I am sure once they get bigger I may have to put up a sight barrier to keep them from seeing the outside and wanting to get out. 
thanks Alberta


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 23, 2011)

here are some pictures of my russian tortoise enclosure completely finished. 





here is a picture of fluffy(the kids named him) sunning himself.





there is plenty of room for a couple of more.


----------



## Robert (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

Aw-w-w..."Fluffy!!" I love names like that. Names that don't usually apply to the type of animal. Your pen turned out very nice. You really DO need a few more Russians to help Fluffy eat down all that food!

And in looking back at your sulcata pen, I noticed that you've hung shade cloth over their dog houses. Nice job.


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 23, 2011)

I will probably have to get in there with some scissors and trim it up some to it doesn't get to overgrown on him until I get him some friends. 

my sulcatas don't use the dog houses anymore they have burrows dug under the shade cloths. 



emysemys said:


> Aw-w-w..."Fluffy!!" I love names like that. Names that don't usually apply to the type of animal. Your pen turned out very nice. You really DO need a few more Russians to help Fluffy eat down all that food!
> 
> And in looking back at your sulcata pen, I noticed that you've hung shade cloth over their dog houses. Nice job.


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks awesome - you have very spoiled torts!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 23, 2011)

That's totally awesome! I love it. I am really liking the idea of cinder blocks. 


Question: Is your tortoise spending all day out there? - or just when your home kinda thing? I was wondering what you used under the enclosure to prevent him from digging out (if anything). I am trying to get ideas for when I get to work on ours.


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, thanks. I got all the cinder blocks for free of of freecycle. it is a yahoo group that is in just about every city and people give away stuff they don't want anymore. if you go to freecycle.org you can find a local one. I painted the outside with a special paint for cinderblocks so it would all match. 

I have the plastic hardware cloth under the pen so he can't dig out. I dug it all up then put the plastic hardware cloth down then dirt on top and planted it. 



SnakeyeZ said:


> That's totally awesome! I love it. I am really liking the idea of cinder blocks.
> 
> 
> Question: Is your tortoise spending all day out there? - or just when your home kinda thing? I was wondering what you used under the enclosure to prevent him from digging out (if anything). I am trying to get ideas for when I get to work on ours.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 23, 2011)

Right on... thanks for the heads up.

I'll check out that site... I usually use Kijiji.


----------



## kimmer (Mar 23, 2011)

The russian enclosure looks wonderful! Can I ask what all you planted? I love the pictures of your sullys too! You have a fun backyard!

thanks, 
Kim


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## albertaeb (Mar 24, 2011)

I planted some tortoise seed mix I had along with some other veggie seeds I threw in there. most of it is the local weeds that grow in this area. 




kimmer said:


> The russian enclosure looks wonderful! Can I ask what all you planted? I love the pictures of your sullys too! You have a fun backyard!
> 
> thanks,
> Kim


----------



## expiredgummiworm (Mar 27, 2011)

those enclosures look like fun for them!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, your Russians enclosure looks great, i love that you have planted flowers in the blocks as well, looks so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 29, 2011)

I love seeing the flowers blooming in the wall tops and all the great plants growing inside. I am sorta having spring fever, as I am currently spending time clearing new enclosure areas down to bare earth and with us still being cold, nothing is blooming around here except for a few daffodils (not inside tort pens. Nice to see a few pictures to remind me, why I am suffering from the blues (or should it really be called the browns?) and sore muscles and back. Thanks!

I couldn't tell, what did you do on the corners? Just wondering because Russians are so good at using corners to climb out of their enclosures. 

I also love his name!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, I really like how you used the cinder blocks as a planter to make it look pretty! I never though of that. 

Good job!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2011)

It looks great!!! I've been searching Freecycle and craigslist for cinder blocks but I haven't had any luck yet, bummer!
eta: Nevermind, I just found 3 different posting on craigslist


----------

